# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  3D  Sawmill

## SilenBlade

Hi, hava a 3d model of old sawmill maybe someone will find a use for it in his map, work, etc.
I'm actually working on blacksmithy and wooden watchTower, when I'll finish i will share with you.

----------


## jtougas

Wow that is great. thanks for sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

Very nice, wish I had the patience to create 3D stuff...

----------


## Katto

Good to see more 3D stuff here. Good work and please post your progress  :Smile:

----------


## whtemple1959

I will dito the patience to build models. I am trying to convince my 17 year old artistic step daughter to do some sketch up objects for me.

----------

